# Thinking about a kitten



## Ragdoll90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just looking for advice. At the moment I have a little 4 month old Ragdoll male. He is the most loving cuddly/bonkers cat I have ever known, when we got him the plan was just to have one kitten as didn't want to jump into the deep in. But as my partner hasn't been at work he has been spending all day with him everyday and is pretty much his "playmate" but he will have to go back to work soon so we were thinking of adding another Ragdoll kitten to the mix so he has company and isn't suddenly left alone. Can anyone give me advice on introdcing kittens? Does sex matter? And also will it change my current cats personality and make him less affectionate with us?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I don't think sex matters when having 2 kittens. I would go for a kitten that is not bossy. Your other kitten is only 4 months old so is still a very young Baby so personally if you were to get another one soon I would introduce them to each other fairly quick. What I would do is bring new kitten home in the carrier and leave it in the room with your Boy and slowly open the carrier door and then I would just watch. There might be a little hissing but I don't think you will have much of a problem. If they play fight and it gets a bit rough then just break them up and play with them both with a wand toy.
As for your existing kitten being less affectionate because of having a play mate. Well he will be probably very interested in playing more with him/her but I don't think he will be less affectionate. My 3 still have cuddles with us.


----------



## Ragdoll90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for your advice! I think we will just bite the bullet and go for it, going to view some tomorrow night


----------



## Ragdoll90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Although now I'm worried as he met his first toddler tonight who he was scared of before she even laid eyes on him, I thought he would come around but when she got near he hissed and ran away, without even any petting. Yet when any of our adult friends come round he's always super friendly and not shy in the slightest


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't worry lots of kittens and cats run away when children are a round. Children tend to be noisy. My cats disappear when kids come round.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Don't worry lots of kittens and cats run away when children are a round.


As do I :Smuggrin

Kittens tend to adapt quickly, even if you need to wait on a kitten he'll still be young. I don't do slow intro's, just put the cats together as mine are very accepting, a lick on the head and off they go.Personality matters more than sex, though if you're boy isn't neutered yet I'd get him done asap, introducing another of the same breed or similar breed traits tends to work well.


----------



## Ragdoll90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Can't say I'm a fan myself  I've just never seen him that freaked out when he's so friendly with everyone else that comes round I think it was maybe her size he was unsure of. Yeah before we got him I did a lot of research into the breed and fell for the Ragdoll and now I have one I need another :Cat he's not neutered yet but it will be happening soon!


----------

